# Ford 4000 1970 3cyl diesel front loader slow



## ford51 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi guys , rear hydraulics work fine , when auxilary control knob pulled out to redirect fluid to front loader , loader is very slow with a load on won't move at all .worked OK until cold weather . have opened up auxilary control and replaced seals , changed fluid . no joy .Any ideas .Ford 51


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello ford51, welcome to the tractor forum.

You may have a blown piston seal in one of your loader lift cylinders. If you want to check for this, disconnect the hose on the down pressure end of the cylinder and attempt a lift with the loader. If fluid comes roaring out of the open end of the cylinder, it's going past the piston seal.

Does your bucket tilt function OK??


----------



## ford51 (Nov 29, 2012)

] Hi Big T , thanks for info , have checked cylin


















der as you said small drip comes out but not a lot .Have attached lifting trailor to auxiliary port and that lifts fine . Bucket tilt is same as lift very slow unladen no chance laden .


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

If you have quick connect make sure they are all well seated in there place. If off a bit they will cause a restriction.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Dozer966 makes a good point, in fact if the innards of a quick connect are loose they can totally block flow.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking at the pix I noticed two selector valve . The problem could be there. Some time the simplest parts are the culprate.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I am curious how did you Plumb your return line from the selector valve on the rear end. I have the same selector valve but never put thought into actually utilizing it. I run my remotes off of the FEL pump


----------



## ford51 (Nov 29, 2012)

dozer966 said:


> I am curious how did you Plumb your return line from the selector valve on the rear end. I have the same selector valve but never put thought into actually utilizing it. I run my remotes off of the FEL pump


Hi dozer , thanks for info , have checked connection valves , they don't come off very often but checked anyway .Return line is plumbed into back fill plug on rear Axel .
Been like that since I bought tractor 8yrs ago .
Thinking could be in selector valve blockage maybe , as you say , not sure how it comes apart thinking maybe take pipes of and blow through with compressed air .


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Take hose apart and check flow before and after valve


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Also a tee with a 3000 psi gauge to check if pump is building approximately 2500 psi or maybe pressure relief valve is malfunctioning .


----------



## ford51 (Nov 29, 2012)

dozer966 said:


> Also a tee with a 3000 psi gauge to check if pump is building approximately 2500 psi or maybe pressure relief valve is malfunctioning .


Hi guys , took hoses off nothing obvious , don't have pressure gauge , 


dozer966 said:


> Also a tee with a 3000 psi gauge to check if pump is building approximately 2500 psi or maybe pressure relief valve is malfunctioning .


Had a look at selector valves operating lift , took of pipes , nothing obvious . Rechecked oil level , was down a bit put a gallon of universal oil in , lift now works just , full revs but painfully slow .
Called in at local tractor repair yard , he listened to story , and suspects that selector valve is culprit , as rear end is OK . He will test pressures at valves and advise ,will keep you informed .Ford51


----------

